# Travel to Europe



## Griswald DME (25 Dec 2005)

My wife and I are planning a long overdue trip to Europe.  (That is, "long overdue" according to my wife).   We've both only been as wee ones with our folks, so basically we have no clue what we even want to go check out.  Both are lines of ancestry come from England and Germany/Austria so there's a special bond to go there, but other than that we're open to whatever as long as it's safe.

Anyone been recently and can suggest some of the more inexpensive but still interesting places to visit?  Any base accomodations we can stay at would be appreciated as well.  We often stay on base in the US so I would imagine the UK has some as well us Canucks can use.  I have the military travel book but its for only the US bases (in country and abroad, but still does not list the British bases).  Any info on cheap travel, even if its non-military would be most appreciated.

We are more than likely paying for our flights there out of simplicity, but if anyone knows where and there still are any service flights over that way I'd appreciate the link or contact numbers.

Thanks and Happy New 2006 everyone,

DME


----------



## kcdist (25 Dec 2005)

If you wait until early spring, you can get some outstanding deals on flights. The charter season is just starting out, and often they have to deep discount flights just to fill them out. I travelled last spring via Thomas Cook travel for 299.00 Calgary/London, which included a free week of car rental. 

Once there, check out Ryanair for some stupid cheap flights. Right now, for example, they are giving away free flights throughout Europe. The idea is that travelers will use their other services, such as car rental. Normally, you can book a one-way flight for under $60.00 CAN 

Another great tool is the British website for Priceline.com.....As a Canadian, you can't use the American one, but you can book through the British one without difficulty. I got hotel rooms for as little as $50 CAN per night.

Good Luck


----------



## schwick (25 Dec 2005)

the best way to travel Europe

for me travelling is a chance to see as much as  i can and do as much as i can
im not the type of person that wants to lay around on a beach getting hammered the whole time
even tho there is drinking everywhere in europe you want to see as much as you can

THe cheapest and easiest and in my opinion the best way to get around and travel like this is...
www.contiki.com

contiki is a tour operator that is for people aged 18-35 (not a clue ur age) you can choose the more expensive hotels trips, the moderate expensive hotel trips or the broke ass camping tour which i did and loved.  My trip was basically 45 days camping and we travelled to 18 or so countries and it was the coolest thing i have ever done. there are alot of options avaliable for the tour long or short alot of countries, a few or only a single one.  It is the way to go!

this was the one i did http://www.contiki.com/en-IE/Tours/Europe/Europe.Camping.45.days/Itinerary.htm
PM me if u have any more questions


----------



## George Wallace (25 Dec 2005)

If you are a member of CAA, go and get an International Drivers Lic.  They are also a good place (and cheap) to get your Passport photos done.  

Rent a car and travel to your hearts content.  You can rent cars by the week or longer.  The long period rentals give you a fair amount of free milage.  I'd stay away from AVIS, though.  They tried to burn me in the past for a paint job on a car that they rented to me, which on the contract had clearly marked previous damages.  There are many cheap 'Pensions' all over the place.   Downside is Fuel is expensive, but the cars in Europe are very efficient.

Another way to travel Europe, is to get a Eurail Pass.  The Trains in Europe run like clockwork and go everywhere.

All of this can be found on the Internet.


----------



## ZipperHead (25 Dec 2005)

When I was in Bosnia in 97, my wife flew to Amsterdam (Schipol Airport), and I met her there, and we each had a EurRail pass (they come in different "flavours", so figure out which suits your needs the best. Link: http://www.raileurope.com/us/index.htm ) and travelled all over Europe from there. We even were able to use the pass to get over to Greece (you have to pay a little extra for the ferry, and definitely get a cabin if you do... way more comforatable than the airline style seats for the unwashed masses). 

Once you figure out the schedule (pretty easy, especially with the internet to guide you), you are laughing. I highly recommend getting a sleeping car for overnight trips, and think security, security, security. We almost had my wife's bag (with her wallet, passport, etc) lifted at 0-dark stupid in Italy, as a guy was going from car to car, sticking his hand in the compartment reaching for whatever he could grab. He feigned confusion, but my cat like reflexes foiled him (though I was too sleep-stupid to do anything about it).

A very nice way to travel, if you don't mind hoofing it a fair bit, and pack light. Face it: inexpensive travel=inconvenience in some shape or form. You get to meet a lot of interesting people, as most people use the rail system in Europe. And there is a HUGE difference in quality from Northern Europe (i.e. Netherlands, Germany) to Southern and Eastern Europe (Greece and points east) in terms of train cars. Think high-tech, "swoosh"-ing doors in North, Gypsies and chickens in cages in South/East. Mind you, that adds (somewhat) to the charm of travelling like that.

We never though about staying in bases, and too tell truth, I have never heard too many people ever talk about it. It may be possible, but you have to think that you are entering a whole other world (in regards to security) once you get over to Europe, so it may not be worth your trouble. Youth hostels can be hit or miss (depending on your requirement for hotel-like amenities.... my wife is in the miltary, so we were both able to rough it, but sometimes you don't want to be sharing a shower with Eurotrash... ). One thing the guide books (pick up at least one good one, Frommers being one that I remember using: http://www.frommers.com/ ) recommend is NOT getting suckered into letting a person at the train station "guide" you to a hotel (in other words, make reservations in advance, and try to stick to ones close to train station, which is easy because most European towns/cities have the train station right in the heart of the town). We had this happen once in Italy, and I imagined waking up in a bathtub full of ice, minus a kidney.... All turned out well, but I suppose we got lucky, if you consider having a room that smelled of piss facing onto a highway ramp (about 20 metres) away lucky.

Personally, I think the train travel was a very nice way to get around, as you didn't need to worry about planes, rental cars (that can be a nightmare, apparently, especially if you don't like driving in chaotic situations, trying to fit a Leopard tank into a parking spot the size of an Iltis), bus tours (which can go either way, depending on the crowd of people you are with), etc. With good planning, you can accomplish a lot of travelling, and factor in holidays and weekends into your plans, as that can be a nightmare. 

BTW, I never ventured into England or France, so my experiences in regards to train/travel there are non-existent. Definitely hit Italy though, especially if you are into history. And if so, think Greece and/or Turkey.

And WHATEVER you do, do *NOT* order fish in Athens!!!!! Ever!!!! Trust me on this one, unless you feel very rich that day.

Al


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Dec 2005)

My wife came over to Athens for 2 weeks and we did an all exclusive cruise of all the islands. It was awesome!!!

There was tons of pick pockets everywhere and the gypsies are very cunning as they use children and babies to distract u.

Have fun!


----------



## winchable (25 Dec 2005)

I can tell you just about anything you need to know about touring England and the UK,
It would be best if you asked specific question about cities methods of transport etc. as there is alot to type out otherwise.
I can't help you on staying on military bases, and I'm not sure what kind of accomodation you're looking for, but alot of the places I stayed were travellers lodges and hostels.

As far as tourist sites to go to, I know alot of little known ones and alot of details on the well known ones as well as the best way to see them.

Continental Europe is a weakpoint for me, though I'm well seasoned as far as the UK is concerned.


----------



## JJ (27 Dec 2005)

I go try to get oversea's every other year. I also try to do it as cheaply as possible.  Prior to the Euro our buck made it fairly easy to travel cheaply in countries such as Holland, France and Germany. Now its alot more expensive in Germany, I haven't been back to France(but want to!) and I found Amsterdam's prices in 2004 to be pretty good still. The UK has always been very expensive. I went to the Czech republic in 2004 and found I could pretty much live like a drug lord for very little! I have not had any safety issues anywhere in Europe, just use your common sense and be aware of your surroundings.

Accomodation and getting around will be your biggest expenses.

 I don't mind staying in hostels and most now have private room rentals. All most all have kitchen facilities you can use for free so dont have to eat out all the time. B & B's in the UK and Ireland offer good value for money if you want a more homey atmosphere, and you get a huge heart attack on a plate breakfast that will keep you going most of the day. I aslo stayed at a great 2 star hotel in amsterdam for a treat and found it great, except for the stairs up to reception. Ask for a room with a balcony!
http://www.amsterdamby.com/diann/pages/profile.htm
 I find that if you ask for a corprate or government rate you will get a nice discount.

Flying is now dirt cheap in europe. I have paid much more money taking the train in to London from the airport than it cost me to fly from london to Ireland! Trains on the continant are fast and reasonable in price. I would only rent a car for if I had lots of people going with me. The rentals themselves are not too bad, but the price of gas there is insane, think 2-3 or more dollars a litre. Another thing to remember is travel time. If something is really cheap but takes all day to get to, it may be better to spend some more money to get there faster.

Where to go? I think London, although expensive can be done fairly cheaply if you do it right. The musuems are all free, and you can spend alot of time seeing great stuff. The british museum itself can be done for a couple days! Its a great city for walking. Staying at a hostel is the way to go and cooking for yourselves will make your money go further for important stuff like micro brew. If your going to go in the summer, plan on being there on Canada day. There is a HUGE street party infront of the only canadian bar in London, The Maple Leaf pub. Canada House, about a ten minute walk away from the pub, also has a great party wtih free beer! London is also a great hub for flying to other countries. 

Amsterdam , even though known for drugs is a great city for relaxing and watching the world go by at a canal side having a coffee or beer. Great history and the dutch are really happy to meet us canucks.

I would aslo highly recommend France. Even if your french is merde, as mine is a genuine attempt to speak it gets you alot more help and opens lots of doors. The food is insane, even if your buying a bagette from a street vendor. Eating and drinking out is very pricey, but there are deals to be found. And if you can cook, you have some great local stuff to use. The amount of quality of wine for little cash is also awesome.

Scotland's highlands, especially the drive to the Isle of Skye.

Germay is great, except for all the Germans. They are a strange lot. I have German friends who dont care for Germans! Hard working and very very organized they are great people when you know them, but as strangers I find them quite dour and somewhat pushy. The food and beer is great. Transport is cheap and excelent. I have only been to a small portion of the country though and only three times, I have made some great friends there, but found it the hardest place to meet people.

The Czech Republic is amazing for beauty and for travelling on the cheap. Its the only place I ever ate out  all the time. Think 50 to 70 cents for a pint of excellent beer and 5-6 bucks for an entree such as sirloin steak! Prague is all that and a bag of chips.

Ireland is one of my favorite places on earth. There is some thing magical about the place. I prefer Belfast to Dublin. You can't go wrong with the west coast, but some places are very very touristy, ie. Killarny. Galway is a great place and if you can go to Doolin, and hop over to the Aran Isalnds from there on the boat.

I dont know how much time your going to go for, but do yourself a favour and dont try to see 18 countires in three weeks. Plan, but give your self room to stay some where for an extra day or two if you like it. PM me if you have any questions and I will try to help!

Here are some of the links I use to plan my trips.

Planning

http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/

An excellent resource. Read the FAQ's and do a search first, but I have not had bad advice from anyone on this forum. The guide books are good as well, but only small portions are available online.

http://www.roughguides.com/

Great guide books, and all fully available online.

http://www.inyourpocket.com/

Good city specific info.

http://www.timeout.com/

I have used these guides for Amsterdam and London, in conjuntion with a lonely planet. They come out every year so the info is more up to date, but they don't list too much in the way of budget listings.

http://xe.com/

To figure out how much things are going to cost you in Canadian dollars.


Getting to Europe from Canada

http://www.airtransat.com/en/0_0.asp

I have flown with them many times and still seem to have some of the best prices.

http://www.flyzoom.com/

Have not used them, but know people who have with out complaint.

http://www3.canadianaffair.com/welcomeflash.htm

Have not used them, but know people who have with out complaint.
*
Make sure you wiegh your bags before you go to the airport! You can end up paying $15 per kilo of your bags are over the weight limit!*

Flying around Europe

http://www.easyjet.com/en/book/index.asp

Flown with them many times. No problems, but sometimes the flights leave early so be there early! Book as far in advance as you can, the prices will not go down only up. 

http://www.ryanair.com/site/EN/

I have not flown them, and have read some negitive stuff about them. They aslo tend to fly to out of the way airports, so check out the transportation to where you want to be from the airport first.


http://www.jet2.com/homepage.aspx?lang=EN

I flew with them from Belfast to Prague, no complaints and very cheap.


London

http://www.ujclub.co.uk/index.htm

For serving and retired members of the armed forces. CAF is welcome. I have not stayed there, but the prices dont look too bad, just too rich for my blood.

http://www.ashleehouse.co.uk/index.htm

I have stayed here and reccomend it. Prices were right. Walking distance to everything, if dont mind walking for a while. Breakfast is free, you can eat as much toast,and cereal as you like, and the kitchen is open the rest of the day for you too cook. There is a Tesco's (safeway like store) with in fifteen minutes walk, and various over priced 7-11 type stores two minutes away. 

http://www.shockinglondon.com/

The website kind of sucks, but the walk is excellent! One of the best things I have ever done in London.And if you stay at ashlee house you get a discount, even if you dont its the best value for money in the city.

http://www.multimap.com/map/photo.cgi?client=public&X=530402&Y=182429&width=700&height=410&gride=529090&gridn=179645&srec=0&coordsys=gb&db=pc&pc=&zm=0&scale=10000&up.x=289&up.y=4

cool tool for planning your routes in London.

Enjoy planning your trip!


----------



## mac09 (28 Dec 2005)

Take into consideration some of the links JJ has sent you in the previous post.  My wife and I flew easyjet this summer while in Europe and saved a pile of cash compared to rail!!!

Chris.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Dec 2005)

Most of my experiences travelling in Europe have been while deployed, mostly in eastern Europe.  

I LOVED the Czech Republic - the fact that my host there was a Czech Colonel may have had something to do with it, I dunno.

I absolutely can't wait to get back to Zagreb - love the Cathedral, and the marketplace.

My wife has also travelled in Europe - again while deployed - she fell in love with Rome, London, and Dubrovnic.

Our one trip together was to Malta in '01.  We rented an apartment (little one bedroom thing with a kitchen/sitting room, bedroom, and bathroom which included a washer/spin dryer).  We spent two weeks there and fell in love - with each other (again), and with that feisty littly island.

It is our fondest wish to travel _together_ to the places that each of us have been, alone.

I have found that travelling in the "off season" is the way to go.  For instance, we went to Malta in February - "winter" for Malta.  Things are MUCH cheaper, and there are very few tourists around, which means you get treated like royalty.  As far as "winter" in Malta goes - I still have the "parka" I bought there - it's a very nice, light, zippered sweater which I still wear on a cool day in July or August back here.  Of course, neither the wife or I are beach bums, and during our 14 days there, I can only recall 2 or 3 which I would have considered "suntanning" days.

Whatever you decide - have fun - try to take in the local customs, and most of all - meet the people.


----------



## Griswald DME (29 Dec 2005)

AWESOME replies!  Thanks so much everyone.  I've been madly slamming away at the keyboard trying to get a major paper done (its worth 40% of my mark and I'm worried as all heck) but I have been taking breaks to read your responses.  I will follow up on all of them and will be sending those who offered some pm's with a few questions.  Again, I really appreciate the information and if anyone has anything to add please do.  I have only just begun researching the trip, so any info. is extremely helpful.

DME


----------

